# HSS series bucket extension...



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

Now that Honda's HSS series has rolled out not just in Canada but the US and elsewhere, does anyone have plans to commercially fabricate bucket extensions? I know HS versions can be used if we drill in to our bucket, but I would prefer a simple bolt on solution. Any ideas? Anyone else want to chime in on whether or not you'd also be interested? I'm specifically interested in the HSS928, but if we could show sufficient demand, perhaps someone would take it on.


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

For those who may be interested, I've contacted ESF Inc.; the manufacturer of the "GRIPO" bucket extension for the HS series blowers. They replied with "we are working on extensions for the new Honda HSS snowblowers and they should be available for next season, around August 2017."


----------

